# Vergleich von Leuchtmitteln



## Quick1012 (14. Februar 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte mir demnächst im Keller eine kleine Werkbank hinstellen um mal die alltäglich anfallenden Arbeiten bewältigen zu können. Nun empfinde ich den Keller als recht dunkel. Der Keller hat ca. 12 qm und verbaut ist dort eine Wannenleuchte von 120 cm Länge mit zwei Leuchtstoffröhren a 36W (Radium NL 36W/25). Die Lampe ist uralt und die Helligkeit schwankt auch etwas wenn man am Kabel wackelt.

Auf der Arbeit wurden bei uns jetzt neu LED Deckenpanele verbaut, die trotz einer Höhe von 2,5-3m richtig hell sind. Ich war sofort angefixt und überlege nun auch eine neue Lampe im Keller einzubauen. Diese soll natürlich möglichst hell sein. Jetzt habe ich mal Lumenwerte verglichen um bin etwas ratlos. Habe eine 60W LED Wannenleuchte gefunden die mit 5100 Lumen angegeben ist. Super. Jetzt bin ich über 36W Leuchtstoffröhren von Phillips gestolpert, die mit 3250 Lumen angegeben sind. Bei zwei Röhren wäre das 6500 Lumen. Der Stromverbrauch ist nicht so wichtig, ist ja nur der Keller, geht mir um die Helligkeit. Würde auch normale Leuchtstoffröhren nutzen, wenn es hell genug wird. Jetzt aber meine Frage: Gibt es so große Unterschiede, bei den Röhren? Warum ist meine Lampe mit 2 x 36W so dunkel, während 2 x 36W von Phillips, zumindest laut Internetseite, 6500 Lumen schaffen würden?

Hoffe auf eine Erleuchtung durch Leute die Ahnung davon haben


----------



## ParaEXE (14. Februar 2018)

Nennt sich Lichtbeute!

Wenn Sie Lumen durch Watt teilen wissen Sie auch die ausbeute pro Watt

Lichtausbeute: Lumen pro Watt

Kleine hilfe


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

Quick1012 schrieb:


> während 2 x 36W von Phillips, zumindest laut Internetseite, 6500 Lumen schaffen würden?



Deine alten Lampen haben halt nicht den Lichtstrom neuer LED Röhren.
Daher kannst du das mit den Watt Angaben nicht vergleichen. Du musst immer die Lumen Angabe vergleichen.
Anders herum gesagt -- die LED Lampen haben eine deutlich bessere Effizienz als deine alten Lampen, denn sie holen mit der gleichen Leistung deutlich mehr Lichtstrom heraus.
Und 3250 Lumen ist echt hell. Achte darauf, welche Farbtemperatur die Lampen haben. 2700 Kelvin ist warmweiß und wird als sehr angenehmen empfunden.
Die LED Lampen werden vermutlich 5000 Kelvin haben. Das ist dann ein sehr weißes Licht. Das ist auf der Verpackung angegeben.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Februar 2018)

Ich habe an meinem Schreibtisch auf der Arbeit etwa 11.000 Lumen direkt übern Kopf . Zwei Röhren á 58 Watt. Kollege von der Werkstatt hat einfach die neuen Led-Röhren aus dem Lager reingeschraubt, als die alten herkömmlichen Röhren kaputt gingen. Ersten 2-3 Tage etwas ungewöhnlich hell, mittlerweile aber gar nicht mehr auffallend oder gar störend. 
Ansonsten Richtung 3.000 Kelvin gehen, ist angenehmer. Ich schaue morgen mal, was ich habe. Glaube daylight sunshine beach


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Februar 2018)

Quick1012 schrieb:


> Warum ist meine Lampe mit 2 x 36W so dunkel, während 2 x 36W von Phillips, zumindest laut Internetseite, 6500 Lumen schaffen würden?



Nennt sich "Fortschritt", hier im Sinne von "Lumen pro Watt".

Genauso wie heute Autos mit 10 Litern Benzin wesentlich weiter fahren können als in den 80ern (und das noch bei viel höherer Motorleisting) so können moderne Leuchtmittel elektrische Energie weitaus besser in Licht umwandeln als noch vor 10 oder 20 Jahren.

Wo eine Glühbirne anno dazumal vielleicht 10 Lumen pro Watt erzeugte sinds bei modernen LEDs ggf. mehr als das 10-Fache.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. Februar 2018)

Schau aber, dass das Lampen sind, wo sich die LED Leuchtmittel austauschen lassen.
Auch die gehen mal kaputt (meist nicht die LEDs, eher die vorgeschalteten Trafos usw) und dann kannst du die ganze Lampe austauschen.
(Siehe den KFZ-Bereich, wo man dann eben 1000 Euro anstatt 5 zahlen muss.)


----------



## P2063 (15. Februar 2018)

geh einfach mal in einen größeren Baumarkt, da sind in der Elektroabteilung meist mehrere LED-Feuchtraumleuchten ausgestellt. Neben der Helligkeit ist auch die Lichtfarbe wichtig, für einen Werk- oder Arbeitsraum finde ich Kaltweiß z.B. besser als Warmweiß.

Alternativ gibt es auch LED-Röhren die in die alten Neonröhrenhalterungen passen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob man dann einen anderen Starter verbauen muss.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Schau aber, dass das Lampen sind, wo sich die LED Leuchtmittel austauschen lassen.
> Auch die gehen mal kaputt (meist nicht die LEDs, eher die vorgeschalteten Trafos usw) und dann kannst du die ganze Lampe austauschen.
> (Siehe den KFZ-Bereich, wo man dann eben 1000 Euro anstatt 5 zahlen muss.)



Naja bei einer Kellerlampe von insgesamt ca. 15-30€ ist das aber nicht so dramatisch wie bei einem KFZ Scheinwerfer. Abgesehen davon ist beim Fahrzeug ja auch nicht das Leuchtmittel so teuer, sondern der Umstand es nicht einzeln wechseln zu können weil das ganze Konglomerat aus Lampe, Steuerelektronik, Optik usw in einem Teil fest vergossen ist. 

Und LEDs halten nicht nur wesentlich länger, sondern brauchen bei gleicher Helligkeit auch wesentlich weniger Strom. Wenn man das gegenrechnet kommt man mit LED schon wesentlich besser weg, wir haben bei uns in der Wohnung immer wenn irgendeine alte Lampe kaputt ging auf LED umgerüstet und allein durch den geringeren Stromverbrauch waren die Mehrkosten für das Leuchtmittel nach spätestens 2 Jahren wieder eingespart.


----------



## shadie (15. Februar 2018)

Quick1012 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich möchte mir demnächst im Keller eine kleine Werkbank hinstellen um mal die alltäglich anfallenden Arbeiten bewältigen zu können. Nun empfinde ich den Keller als recht dunkel. Der Keller hat ca. 12 qm und verbaut ist dort eine Wannenleuchte von 120 cm Länge mit zwei Leuchtstoffröhren a 36W (Radium NL 36W/25). Die Lampe ist uralt und die Helligkeit schwankt auch etwas wenn man am Kabel wackelt.
> 
> ...



Also ich kann dir sagen das "Lumen nicht gleich Lumen" sind.
Bei Leuchtstoffröhren verteilt sich das Licht sehr stark und wird zerstreut.
Mit einer LED Leuchte bekommst du eine wesentlich punktuellere Beleuchtung, das ist somit für Werkbänke ideal.

Günstige aber von der Qualität her noch passende Leuchten + viel garantie wäre z.B. hier zu finden.
LEDVANCE DAMP PROOF LED | Produkte

Gibts aber nur mit 4000K was schon recht kühl ist oder 6500K was dann tageslichtweiß ist.

Was man auch machen kann ist vorverdrahtete Leuchten zu nehmen:
LEDVANCE DAMP PROOF LED HOUSING | Produkte

Und dort dann LED Röhren reindrehen.
Hat den Vorteil das du nicht gleich die ganze Lampe wegwerfen musst wenn das panel hinüber ist.


Was ich jedem noch empfehlen kann für Wohnraumleuchten oder Birnen für den Wohnraum.

- achtet darauf das die Teile zwischen 2200-2700K haben, das ist dann ein sehr angenehmes warmes Licht
- Der CRI Wert sollte über 90 liegen!!!!! um das "Feeling" einer Glühlampe wieder zu bekommen
- Idealerweise......kauft dimm to warm......das geht ganz simpel per Lichtschalter ihr braucht nix umverdrahten.
Ihr drückt den Lichtschalter 2 mal und die Lampe fährt von 2700K und 100% Leuchtkraft bis runter auf 2200K und 15% (abhäüngig vom hersteller) herunter.
Während Sie runter dimmt einmal an und aus machen an der Stelle die einem zu sagt und das Leuchtmittel merkt sich die EInstellung.

Die 3000K kann ich für Wohnräume nicht mehr empfehlen.


Wenn Ihr umweltbewusst handeln wollte gibt es eine Firma deren Name ich jetzt nicht nenne um einen bann bzgl. Werbung zu vermeiden.
Aber die Produzieren in Deutschland LED Leuchtmittel und das komplett ohne Klebstoff mit einer Steckltechnik.
Sprich sockel / Kühler /Chips werden zusammengesteckt und nicht zugeklebt wie die CN Produkte (da besteht meistens der ganze Sockel aus Kleber).


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Naja bei einer Kellerlampe von insgesamt ca. 15-30€ ist das aber nicht so dramatisch wie bei einem KFZ Scheinwerfer. Abgesehen davon ist beim Fahrzeug ja auch nicht das Leuchtmittel so teuer, sondern der Umstand es nicht einzeln wechseln zu können weil das ganze Konglomerat aus Lampe, Steuerelektronik, Optik usw in einem Teil fest vergossen ist.
> 
> Und LEDs halten nicht nur wesentlich länger, sondern brauchen bei gleicher Helligkeit auch wesentlich weniger Strom. Wenn man das gegenrechnet kommt man mit LED schon wesentlich besser weg, wir haben bei uns in der Wohnung immer wenn irgendeine alte Lampe kaputt ging auf LED umgerüstet und allein durch den geringeren Stromverbrauch waren die Mehrkosten für das Leuchtmittel nach spätestens 2 Jahren wieder eingespart.



Ich glaub du hast nicht richtig gelesen:
1. Will er ein LED Deckenpanel und die kosten sicherlich nicht 15-30 Euro, sondern eher über 100 pro Stück.
2. Wird es nichts mit dem Kostensparen, wenn er Pech hat und ein Panel zb. nach 4 Jahren hinüber ist und er sich dann ein neues für über 100 Euro kaufen muss, weil er die Leuchtmittel nicht wechseln kann.

Am nachhaltigsten sind immer noch solche LEDs, die sich auch in normale Lampenfassungen einsetzen lassen, denn die kann man bei einem Defekt einfach günstig tauschen.


----------



## P2063 (15. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast nicht richtig gelesen:
> 1. Will er ein LED Deckenpanel und die kosten sicherlich nicht 15-30 Euro, sondern eher über 100 pro Stück.



ich hab schon richtig gelesen, da steht auf seiner arbeit haben sie das. er hat aber nirgends geschrieben dass er das auch genau so haben will, sondern redet dann von wannenleuchten (also dieser klassischen feuchtraum-leuchtstoffrörengehäusenform) weiter. also warum nicht ein paar alternativen aufzeigen?

abgesehn davon gibt es die panel teile auch schon für 20€, in einem Kellerraum muss man sich ja kein dimmbares designelement hin hängen.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Am nachhaltigsten sind immer noch solche LEDs, die sich auch in normale Lampenfassungen einsetzen lassen, denn die kann man bei einem Defekt einfach günstig tauschen.



darum ja mein vorschlag, dass es LED auch passend als austausch für alte leuchtstoffröhren gibt


----------



## shadie (15. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast nicht richtig gelesen:
> 1. Will er ein LED Deckenpanel und die kosten sicherlich nicht 15-30 Euro, sondern eher über 100 pro Stück.
> 2. Wird es nichts mit dem Kostensparen, wenn er Pech hat und ein Panel zb. nach 4 Jahren hinüber ist und er sich dann ein neues für über 100 Euro kaufen muss, weil er die Leuchtmittel nicht wechseln kann.
> 
> Am nachhaltigsten sind immer noch solche LEDs, die sich auch in normale Lampenfassungen einsetzen lassen, denn die kann man bei einem Defekt einfach günstig tauschen.



100 € ?
Vielleicht die Trilux Panels ja......aber ein Ledvance mit 3000lm gibts schon ab 50 €.
Ledvance LED Panel 625 30W 3000K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und das tut es allemale in der bastelwerkstatt im kleinen Kellerraum.

Aber ich würde da eher eine FR-Wannenleuchte led vorverdrahtet hinhängen und da Tubes einsetzen.
Und kein Panel....


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

Nagut, ob nun 100 Euro oder 58,67 beim günstigsten Anbieter.
Ich denke, was ich sagen wollte sollte klar sein:
Wenn so ein Teil mal kaputt geht, kann man nicht eben mal nen Stuhl hinstellen und das 5 Euro LED-Leuchtmittel austauschen, sondern man muss die ganze Lampe abbauen und hat mehr als 10mal so hohe Kosten.

Für die normale Zimmerbeleuchtung würde ich nur zu Lampen mit austauschbaren Leuchtmitteln greifen.

Hab mir letztens auch erst ne 100 Euro Schreibtisch LED Leuchte gekauft, weil ich die dimmen kann und die Farbtemperatur wechseln kann. Da geht sowas natürlich konstruktionsbedingt nicht, dass ein Wechsel möglich wäre. Aber soweit es Alternativen gibt, würde ich darauf achten.


----------



## shadie (15. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Nagut, ob nun 100 Euro oder 58,67 beim günstigsten Anbieter.
> Ich denke, was ich sagen wollte sollte klar sein:
> Wenn so ein Teil mal kaputt geht, kann man nicht eben mal nen Stuhl hinstellen und das 5 Euro LED-Leuchtmittel austauschen, sondern man muss die ganze Lampe abbauen und hat mehr als 10mal so hohe Kosten.
> 
> ...



Wenn du eine Werkbank beleuchten willst tut es ein normales E27 Leuchtmittel nicht.
Die "hochgezüchtesten" haben um die 1800lumen......das ist etwas wenig.

Ich würde daher definitiv eine für LED vorverdrahtete FR Wannenleuchte nehmen und mir da eine Röhre oder bei 2-flammig eben 2 Stück reinknallen.

Die vorverdrahteten gehäuse sind spott billig weil EVG/VVG fehlt / Röhren sind auch nicht mehr teuer.....

Panels im Keller finde ich schwachsinnig.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

Wer sagt etwas von einem einzigen E27-Leuchtmittel?
Kann man die von dir vorgeschlagenen Röhren, denn etwa nicht auch genauso auswechseln?
Also manchmal habt ihrs echt schwer mit dem Lesen... Genau das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## shadie (15. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wer sagt etwas von einem einzigen E27-Leuchtmittel?
> Kann man die von dir vorgeschlagenen Röhren, denn etwa nicht auch genauso auswechseln?
> Also manchmal habt ihrs echt schwer mit dem Lesen... Genau das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit.



Ich dachte du weil du von 5€ Leuchtmitteln sprichst ? 

Da sehe ich eine T8 1500mm LED Röhre nicht wirklich.
Die Teile fangen im Lumenbereich um die 2000 Lumen bei um die 15-20 € an und die guten 3000-3800 Lumen bei ab 27-35 €

5€ LED Leuchtmittel bekommst du nur mit E27 Fassungen.


Wie gesagt......am besten "LED Housing" sprich für LED Röhren vorverdrahtete Leuchten nehmen, da ne Röhre rein machen und gut.

Bitte fangt nicht mit dem Thema EVG LED Röhren an......die sind arsch teuer.....funzen nicht mit jedem EVG.......udn das EVG Verbraucht in dem Betrieb auch noch strom......
Die sind meiner Meinung nach recht sinnfrei.....es sei denn man will UNBEDINGT die hässliche FR Wannenleuchte behalten 


Ach übrigens.....bei vielen der FR-Wannenleuchten mit Platinen kann man selbige auch problemlos austauschen.
genau so wie den verbauten trafo.
Das ist alles nur noch gesteckt und nicht gelötet oder sonstiges.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich dachte du weil du von 5€ Leuchtmitteln sprichst ?



Wenn eine kaputt geht, muss man nur die eine für 5 Euro tauschen. Das heißt nicht, dass er eine einzige für den ganzen Keller nehmen soll. Das meine ich mit nicht gescheit lesen...
Außerdem kosten die LEDs für mittlerweile sehr viele Sockel nur noch ein paar Euros.
Eine LED "Leuchtstoffröhre" ist natürlich teurer. Aber da würd ich dann ehrlich gesagt einfach stinknormale Leuchstotffröhren für den Keller nehmen. Viel mehr verbrauchen die auch nicht.


----------



## Quick1012 (16. Februar 2018)

Ich danke erstmal für die rege Teilnahme und die Antworten  Also nochmal: Ich brauche im Keller helles Licht. Ist egal wie ich da dran komme (LED, normale Röhre usw.). Auf die LED bin ich nur gekommen, wegen der hohen Helligkeit. Gibt es eine gleich helle Alternative, die günstiger ist, wäre ich damit durchaus auch zufrieden. Es muss keine LED sein.

Ich bin über folgende Röhre gestolpert: Leuchtstofflampe TL-D 36 Watt 865 - Philips: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung

Also eine traditionelle Leuchtstoffröhre (keine LED!) mit 36W. Ist also identisch zu meinen im Keller (Wattzahl, Länge usw.). Trotzdem ist diese mit 3250 Lumen angegeben (wenn die Angabe denn stimmt). Daher war meine Frage: Kann zwischen zwei Leuchtstoffröhren so ein Unterschied sein? Ich könnte ja dann zwei von diesen bei mir einbauen und hätte damit 6500 Lumen zum Preis von ca. 6€ (2 x 1,45€ + 3€ Versand). Also kann zwischen den Röhren so ein Unterschied sein oder ist evtl. die Watt Angabe auf der Seite einfach überzogen?


----------

